# Furry parents?



## Kellie Gator (Mar 26, 2010)

I know it's hard to believe in this day and age, but furry fandom has existed for even longer than the interbutts, ranging back to the 70's or early 80's, I think. As such, there must surely be some furries who have their own kids, right?

If they do, I'm just really curious, are these kids aware that their parents are furry? Do these parents do "furry" things with them like going to conventions and such (no "YIFF" jokes please, too predictable)? Are they aware of the perverted nature of the fandom?

But maybe furries with kids are just a myth because all male furries are gay anyway, I dunno.

BTW, I realize that this topic may have been brought up before, but I for one am clueless and pretty curious about this.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 26, 2010)

Nope, literally no one in my immediate family knows what the hell a furry is....


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Nope, literally no one in my immediate family knows what the hell a furry is....


Same here, but I am talking about furries raising children. :/


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm trying my best to keep my mom from joining the fandom.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm trying my best to keep my mom from joining the fandom.


Your MOM wants to join it?! Why?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Your MOM wants to join it?! Why?


Because she likes furry stuff.


----------



## quayza (Mar 26, 2010)

I knew someone would ask this question sooner or later.

Would seem a bit hard keepin your kids from not knowing unless your really smart.


----------



## FireFeathers (Mar 26, 2010)

When i went to MFF last year, there was this little girl running around in a wolf costume, with her parents in similar costumes nearby. So...I do believe they exist. Unless that girl was just a figment of my imagination.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 26, 2010)

If my parents were furries, I wouldn't be. In fact, I would likely hate all furries as a result. 

Why?

Because NOTHING can be sexy once your parents are involved.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

FireFeathers said:


> When i went to MFF last year, there was this little girl running around in a wolf costume, with her parents in similar costumes nearby. So...I do believe they exist. Unless that girl was just a figment of my imagination.


 are you sure it wasnt just a midget and her friends? 

...i want a wolf costume now -_-


----------



## quayza (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh they exist all right. Wonder how much Criticism they get for it by non furs.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> are you sure it wasnt just a midget and her friends?
> 
> ...i want a wolf costume now -_-



... i want a midget now. -_-


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 26, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> ... i want a midget now. -_-



I want you now. -_-

Murrz


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> ... i want a midget now. -_-


my friends GF is a midget.... she dresses like a punk and has black and neon pink hair.... shes really cool to be around ^^



Scotty1700 said:


> I want you now. -_-
> 
> Murrz


 settle for me? :3


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 26, 2010)

Gawd you people are idiots. First, you can be a parent and keep things separate from that aspect of your life, even if it's some freaky sexual shit. You don't see your parents running around talking about their sex life for a reason, and no, not every one of your parents are miserable and don't have sex. Second, it's not THAT bad if you're not into the sexual shit, or at least keep that stuff out of it. Furry things is just an interest, or hobby, with maybe some conventions and costuming thrown in. It's not much different then Renn faire parents, or what have you. If it's the really freaky sexual shit and the only reason you're a furry is because you get your rocks off at everything anthro and fuzzy, then yeah.. if you can't keep that from your children, you probably shouldn't have them.

And my mate has a son that doesn't live with him, who's 4.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 26, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I know it's hard to believe in this day and age, but furry fandom has existed for even longer than the interbutts, ranging back to the 70's or early 80's, I think. As such, there must surely be some furries who have their own kids, right?



Well.....I'm a furry.  My mate is not.  And we have two young daughters.



> If they do, I'm just really curious, are these kids aware that their parents are furry? Do these parents do "furry" things with them like going to conventions and such (no "YIFF" jokes please, too predictable)? Are they aware of the perverted nature of the fandom?



Not yet.  My daughters are still quite young.  My mate tolerates my furrry like she tolerates my lust for SciFi, guns, fencing and Alternative music.  Its part of the package.  I'm a nerd, she knows it.  That said, everyone in the family has a Webkinz.com account (Otter!  ) and a Webkinz plushie or two.  Clubpenguine.com is also a fav family web activity around here.




quayza said:


> Would seem a bit hard keepin your kids from not knowing unless your really smart.



Its really not that hard.  Despite what most kids think, parents are smarter.   I do share some clean art with the girls, wallpapers etc, and the girls have my passion for animated movies.....from Robin Hood, up to and including Ghost in the Shell.  Eldest daughter liked the style, didn't get all of the plot.  She also loved Alice in Wonderland and is waiting for "How to Tame a dragon" as much as I am.  

Its not something I'm going to force on them.  They are both animal lovers (what young girl _doesn't_ have a horse fascination?), they help with the family pets (dogs, bettas, cichlids).  Time will tell.

The most startling this is that my eldest daughter (who is a Nylak, Ratte and CATHulu fan...clean art) can draw. :shock:  Neither my mate nor I can draw at all.  I am so hopeful that she'll keep at the art, even if its not furry medium.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 26, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> You can be a parent and keep things separate from that aspect of your life.


^This, that's how I treat it, since the general consensus is that we're mentally troubled sexual deviants.
But, I do think that there are furry parents who take their kids to things like conventions. I don't think that's horrible, if the kid's old enough to know whether or not they like it.


----------



## quayza (Mar 26, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Well.....I'm a furry.  My mate is not.  And we have two young daughters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Valid point.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 26, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Gawd you people are idiots. First, you can be a parent and keep things separate from that aspect of your life, even if it's some freaky sexual shit.



Of course they CAN do that, but furries aren't that well-known for being able to keep such parts of their life and interests to themselves. But I believe you and you make a valid point. I've just never heard of furries with kids before, and the thought is interesting and terrifying at the same time, so I had to learn more.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 26, 2010)

When people have kids, is it likely they leave the fandom?  I dunno,  but even if they do, there is an army of teenagers like me that are willing to join and take their space.  Even if none of us have kids, it does not threaten our growth.

If I had kids, I would continue writing stories about furry, but hold off on the conventions for awhile, since I have a moral obligation to raise Digit/Digette until he/she was past the crying state.  Or a better idea would be to take my wife and kid with me to the con and keep the kid with her at ALL TIMES.

No matter what you do, it will be difficult.  Kids are a big responsibility, you know.


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 26, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Of course they CAN do that, but furries aren't that well-known for being able to keep such parts of their life and interests to themselves. But I believe you and you make a valid point. I've just never heard of furries with kids before, and the thought is interesting and terrifying at the same time, so I had to learn more.



And I'm sure there are some horror stories somewhere, but quite a few of us aren't the stereotypical irresponsible virgin bawwwwbaby / dogfucker. A lot of furs have jobs and mates, and their own place.


----------



## FoxBody (Mar 26, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Well.....I'm a furry.  My mate is not.  And we have two young daughters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thats basically how i imagined it going down in my head. when you have kids, it changes things ya know?


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't think this fandom has been around long enough for that and it's not fairly popular so the odds of someone you know even knowing what the fuck a furry is are maybe 70% and under which isn't much when you think about it because every one knows about the startreck fandom.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 26, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> I don't think this fandom has been around long enough for that and it's not fairly popular so the odds of someone you know even knowing what the fuck a furry is are maybe 70% and under which isn't much when you think about it because every one knows about the startreck fandom.


 This fandom has been around since the 70s and 80s. :V   They are out there, just so you know. Read Irreverent's above post.


----------



## Charrio (Mar 26, 2010)

The idea of furries with kids, is just.... Ewwww and i can see way too many incidents of Inappropriate touching and weird situations. "Why does that rabbit have a giant PeePee" 

Kids are living in a screwed up world as it is, why induct them into a world of fetishes and erotica of beloved Children cartoons?


----------



## Seriman (Mar 26, 2010)

Charrio said:


> The idea of furries with kids, is just.... Ewwww and i can see way too many incidents of Inappropriate touching and weird situations. "Why does that rabbit have a giant PeePee"
> 
> Kids are living in a screwed up world as it is, why induct them into a world of fetishes and erotica of beloved Children cartoons?


Teh furrehs would just have to learn some self-control (unlikely), and keep that hidden either until their kids are old enough to know if they like it or not, or until they move out. Not all furries are pedos, so I don't think weird touching would be THAT big of a problem, while huge bunny dicks might be more problematic, especially if said kid goes through your computer while you're not around...


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 26, 2010)

Charrio said:


> The idea of furries with kids, is just.... Ewwww and i can see way too many incidents of Inappropriate touching and weird situations. "Why does that rabbit have a giant PeePee"
> 
> Kids are living in a screwed up world as it is, why induct them into a world of fetishes and erotica of beloved Children cartoons?


The point I'd like to make is that some of the furries _only see it as an interest_ not a sexual obsession. With them, the only problem I see with the kid is giving them a bias towards furries. 
On the other hand, there are those who are obsessed with the sexual aspect, but they are usually awkward people with big problems that should be stopped from any form of reproduction anyways.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 26, 2010)

I should certainly hope not, I can't think of a group of people more categorically unfit for parenthood. Seems to me any responsible society ought to make it a priority to track down and surgically sterilize anyone affiliated with the fandom in order to keep them from contaminating future generations with their obviously defective genes :V .


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 26, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> If my parents were furries, I wouldn't be. In fact, I would likely hate all furries as a result.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because NOTHING can be sexy once your parents are involved.




This is true.


----------



## Charrio (Mar 26, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Teh furrehs would just have to learn some self-control (unlikely), and keep that hidden either until their kids are old enough to know if they like it or not, or until they move out. Not all furries are pedos, so I don't think weird touching would be THAT big of a problem, while huge bunny dicks might be more problematic, especially if said kid goes through your computer while you're not around...



Furries do, do alot of scritching and cuddling and doing the same to a kid, especially say outside of your home of furry sanctum, could be quite unnerving to another adult or person. The whole porn on your PC or laying around the bedroom would be way worse then normal porn, lol 

Normal example: Billy goes into dad's room and takes a snoop or look and is a little curious. Finds playboy or porno and is giggles. 

Furry Example: Billy goes into dad's room and takes a snoop, and now he is confused, why daddy has pictures of horses screwing and a rabbit girl drinking the mess. Now Billy is confused, shocked, and kind of reviled. That or he found tons of FanArt Cartoon porn, and is now a pervert and has had his view forever changed about his favorite shows.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 26, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> I should certainly hope not, I can't think of a group of people more categorically unfit for parenthood. Seems to me any responsible government ought to make it a priority to track down and surgically sterilize anyone affiliated with the fandom in order to keep them from contaminating future generations with their obviously defective genes :V .


Yeah, this is mostly true, but not completely. Not _everyone_ is horribly fucked up, just like 95+% of the fandom.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 26, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Furries do, do alot of scritching and cuddling and doing the same to a kid, especially say outside of your home of furry sanctum, could be quite unnerving to another adult or person. The whole porn on your PC or laying around the bedroom would be way worse then normal porn, lol
> 
> Normal example: Billy goes into dad's room and takes a snoop or look and is a little curious. Finds playboy or porno and is giggles.
> 
> Furry Example: Billy goes into dad's room and takes a snoop, and now he is confused, why daddy has pictures of horses screwing and a rabbit girl drinking the mess. Now Billy is confused, shocked, and kind of reviled. That or he found tons of FanArt Cartoon porn, and is now a pervert and has had his view forever changed about his favorite shows.


Yeah, a kid finding furry pr0n would be much worse... Not I, nor any of the furries I know personally, would cuddle with a kid, (let alone their own son/daughter), anywhere let alone public.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Yeah, this is mostly true, but not completely. Not _everyone_ is horribly fucked up, just like 95+% of the fandom.


 am i in the 95+%?    im normal!


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> am i in the 95+%?    im normal!



u r furry.  no normal.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 26, 2010)

lol im slightly normal(but only slightly) ^^


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> u r furry. no normal.


 wwhhaaaaat?  im so normal! >:V


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> wwhhaaaaat?  im so normal! >:V



stop lying to yourself :3


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> am i in the 95+%?    im normal!


If you act like you do online IRL, then I'd probably say yeah, you're a _normal _furry. Enjoy the castration!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> stop lying to yourself :3


 but im not :V    would a not normal person have dragon and demon statues all over his room?  or have a whip and chains in his drawer? or have a collection of swords and guns on his wall?! WOULD ONE?!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> If you act like you do online IRL, then I'd probably say yeah, you're a _normal _furry. Enjoy the castration!


 ....0_0   i dont act like this IRL.... im very quiet and shy most of the time....  this is just one of the places i act out because im not able to in school.... (advanced classes -_-)


----------



## Browder (Mar 26, 2010)

People go on and on about how awful a parent a furry would make, but once you have kids your priorities tend to get a little better.

And for the record, Irreverent you sound like a great parent.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> People go on and on about how awful a parent a furry would make, but once you have kids your priorities tend to get a little better.
> 
> And for the record, Irreverent you sound like a great parent.


Seconded.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> (advanced classes -_-)


Advanced classes are fun -.-
I'm finishing my last one this week! YEAH!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> People go on and on about how awful a parent a furry would make, but once you have kids your priorities tend to get a little better.
> 
> And for the record, Irreverent you sound like a great parent.


 Thirded.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Advanced classes are fun -.-
> I'm finishing my last one this week! YEAH!


 -_-   i hate them.  i can easily get a 100 average without trying in reg courses so my parents MADE me take honors and advanced ones.... sometimes they make me actually TRY! D:


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> wwhhaaaaat?  im so normal! >:V



alright if you say youre normal then youre normal. no fightin it lol :3


----------



## FireFeathers (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> are you sure it wasnt just a midget and her friends?
> 
> ...i want a wolf costume now -_-




Not unless there was some sort of wacky midget family-kissing threesome going on.   I saw them sans masks at one point, definitely not a midget or dwarf. 


Maaaan I can't say anything without it going there.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 26, 2010)

O and i remember someone saying that their dad was a furry on  FAF...


----------



## Tommy (Mar 26, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> O and i remember someone saying that their dad was a furry on  FAF...



That would be pretty damn awkward.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

FireFeathers said:


> Not unless there was some sort of wacky midget family-kissing threesome going on. I saw them sans masks at one point, definitely not a midget or dwarf.
> 
> 
> Maaaan I can't say anything without it going there.


 lol midgets are very affectionate?    whats sans? 0_0


----------



## Browder (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol midgets are very affectionate?    whats sans? 0_0




French for 'without'.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 26, 2010)

Tommy said:


> That would be pretty damn awkward.


It would bring up so, so many questions...  *shudders*


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> French for 'without'.


 ahh.... ok    thats pretty damn cool if a family can fursuit together.  i dont think my parents would _approve _of me getting one but they really wouldnt care enough to stop me


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 26, 2010)

Charrio said:


> The idea of furries with kids, is just.... Ewwww and i can see way too many incidents of Inappropriate touching and weird situations. "Why does that rabbit have a giant PeePee"
> 
> Kids are living in a screwed up world as it is, why induct them into a world of fetishes and erotica of beloved Children cartoons?


/facepalm

did you not read the previous posts?


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 26, 2010)

BACK ON TOPIC!  You know if you have kids there are secrets you can keep from them.  If they ask, just tell them the truth like I told my parents: "It's a group of people who like anthropomorphic animals."  This is the only unifying definition of the fandom.  If you must go to a con, take your wife and kids with you so they can do something else in Pittsburgh (and there is plenty to do, trust me  ).


----------



## Tommy (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ahh.... ok    thats pretty damn cool if a family can fursuit together.  i dont think my parents would _approve _of me getting one but they really wouldnt care enough to stop me



That would be kinda creepy, in my opinion.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Tommy said:


> That would be kinda creepy, in my opinion.


 eh i dont think its that creepy >.>     its a hobby the can all enjoy together no?


----------



## Charrio (Mar 26, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> /facepalm
> 
> did you not read the previous posts?



Yes i did, and yes there are a Few good parents, but were talking about Furries, the people who have to sexualize anything they find mildly attractive. Not too many seem to be able to keep their sexual behavior to themselves. Well not from what i see on the net and here on FAF and FA. 

Not all parents would be a bad parent. Just being the fandom of sex crazed zoophille and fanart cartoon porn junkies most furries are I see many, many problems with them having kids.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> eh i dont think its that creepy >.>     its a hobby the can all enjoy together no?



True... I just think it's slightly weird. I'm not against it.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Tommy said:


> True... I just think it's slightly weird. I'm not against it.


 yeah its weird but people will do what they want.... i wish i could control them honestly but i cant with laws and such.....


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 26, 2010)

If I ever saw a kid at a con I'd call child services, I mean what kind of negligent fucktard drags their kid to what basically amounts to a dogfucking pedophile convention? Anyone stupid enough to try to involve their child in an internet fetish community deserves to have it taken away.


----------



## Browder (Mar 26, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> If I ever saw a kid at a con I'd call child services, I mean what kind of negligent fucktard drags their kid to what basically amounts to a dogfucking pedophile convention? Anyone stupid enough to try to involve their child in an internet fetish community deserves to have it taken away.




^I wouldn't express it quite as colorfully, but essentially this. I don't think a con is a good place for a child. Still I think it's possible to be a furry and be a good parent and to  even be a  good furry parent with a furry offspring. It's just a matter of what you choose to expose your kid to and a con should not be it.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 26, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> thats basically how i imagined it going down in my head. when you have kids, it changes things ya know?



Surprisingly, for the better.  Its been one hell of a ride. 



Whitenoise said:


> I should certainly hope not, I can't think of a group of people more categorically unfit for parenthood. .



I felt this way when I was 16 too. Once you hit 35, your priorities tend to change. 



Charrio said:


> Furry Example: Billy goes into dad's room and takes a snoop, and now he is confused, why daddy has pictures of horses screwing and a rabbit girl drinking the mess. Now Billy is confused, shocked, and kind of reviled. That or he found tons of FanArt Cartoon porn, and is now a pervert and has had his view forever changed about his favorite shows.



Encryption.  Auto-logout.  Cloud storage.  It aint that hard.  Keeping kids out of stuff starts the day they come home, whether its furry porn, or the bleach under the laundry room sink. :roll:



Browder said:


> And for the record, Irreverent you sound like a great parent.





Seriman said:


> Seconded.





Usarise said:


> Thirded.



  I do the best I can.  My mate and I are both career professionals, we work too hard and with the girls in soccer, baton, music, swimming, plus my fencing, and she plays soccer and I coach shooting some times its hard to grab a sit down dinner as a family.   Life in 2010, thank god for RIMS and iPhones.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 26, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> If I ever saw a kid at a con I'd call child services, I mean what kind of negligent fucktard drags their kid to what basically amounts to a dogfucking pedophile convention? Anyone stupid enough to try to involve their child in an internet fetish community deserves to have it taken away.


If you're at a hotel that's not part of the main group then you can go to the con and the wife and kid can do something else.  Seriously, it's that simple.  They are all in metropolitan areas where you can do other things.  The mother and child will have fun and the kid will never know.


----------



## Charrio (Mar 26, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Encryption.  Auto-logout.  Cloud storage.  It aint that hard.  Keeping kids out of stuff starts the day they come home, whether its furry porn, or the bleach under the laundry room sink.



I was more referring to actual material, Drawings prints, Zeta toys. 
When i was a kid, i snooped, and found all sorts of things, and can only imagine in a furry house, where the parents are HARDCORE furverts.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 26, 2010)

furry parents shouldn't exist since furries can't reproduce :V


----------



## Browder (Mar 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> furry parents shouldn't exist since furries can't reproduce :V



Does this mean that Irreverant is a figment of our imaginations. Oh good, because for a minute there he was going to lead an otter uprising. Now I can sleep safe knowing those web toed  Nazi's will leave my Liberty alone.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> Does this mean that Irreverant is a figment of our imaginations. Oh good, because for a minute there he was going to lead an otter uprising. Now I can sleep safe knowing those web toed Nazi's will leave my Liberty alone.


 
Yup, he's just an imagination, either that or he is the Antichrist :\


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Mar 27, 2010)

Charrio said:


> I was more referring to actual material, Drawings prints, Zeta toys.
> When i was a kid, i snooped, and found all sorts of things, and can only imagine in a furry house, where the parents are HARDCORE furverts.


 
Because as we all know, every furry has a closet bursting with hardcore furry porn and tons of horse dildos every where. Every single one of us. Always. No exceptions.


----------



## Charrio (Mar 27, 2010)

Steel the Wolf said:


> Because as we all know, every furry has a closet bursting with hardcore furry porn and tons of horse dildos every where. Every single one of us. Always. No exceptions.



Lol like i said not all furries, but a good good deal of them are Perverts and quite proud of it. 
I myself am a porn artist and know better than to begin having kids, And watching the furry fandom for years has taught me most of them care about Sex, and getting laid. 

A fandom or genre i think kids should never be introduced to, well not till they are old enough to know what they are looking at.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 27, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> If you're at a hotel that's not part of the main group then you can go to the con and the wife and kid can do something else.  Seriously, it's that simple.  They are all in metropolitan areas where you can do other things.  The mother and child will have fun and the kid will never know.



Pretty much this.  It would be irresponsible to let children run amok unescorted at a Furry Con...but then...the same could be said of any Con or public event.  I've taken the girls to "Bob the Builder" events and even "Disney on Ice" and the creep factor was off the scale.

Whitenoise's screeds against families attending Cons boarders on 1950's style "Reefer Madness" propaganda. :V  Parenting is a daily collection of risk assessments.  Some parents will make poor choices, most will make good ones. 



Charrio said:


> I was more referring to actual material, Drawings prints, Zeta toys.
> When i was a kid, i snooped, and found all sorts of things, and can only imagine in a furry house, where the parents are HARDCORE furverts.



Yeah, I hear ya, and sure it will happen for a very small percentage.  But as a broad generalization, its dangerous to assume it will happen in all cases.  At the end of the day, I'm not a lifestyler, just an aficionado.  Discovering my furry porn cache (if there was one) is the least of my concerns, compared to what else I have in the house.




south syde dobe said:


> furry parents shouldn't exist since furries can't reproduce :V



  Maybe for lifestylers.   For 25% of the fandom, adoption is an option.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 27, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Of course they CAN do that, but furries aren't that well-known for being able to keep such parts of their life and interests to themselves. But I believe you and you make a valid point. I've just never heard of furries with kids before, and the thought is interesting and terrifying at the same time, so I had to learn more.


The only reason it's uncommon now is that most furries aren't yet old enough to have settled down & had kids. I have a son.  He doesn't yet know what a furry is, but he does know I attend cons.  He also knows I've picked up dragon-related artwork at these cons.  His mom takes him to ComicCon, so he knows what a con is, and he loves it!  He just doesn't know that the cons I go to are furry cons.  In time, I'll probably take him to a furry con.  If he knows at a young age what a furry us and than I am one, it won't be such a shocking revelation when he find out when he's older.

That said, I have to be cautious.  My ex-wife does NOT approve of furries, and the fact that I am one is just more proof in her mind that I'm psychologically unbalanced.  :twisted:

[Edit]  What's so bad at a con that you can't take a kid to?  I've been to FCN and MFF and my son would have had a blast at either one.  Yeah, I'd have to discreetly escort him past some of the art dealers with more... interesting stuff.  But a mast majority of the adult is stuff is covered to keep it PG.

As for finding my collection of furry porn... yeah, not going to happen.  While I find dragons sexually attractive, I don't find porn of dragons screwing remotely erotic.  The only porn I have is the more garden-variety, and it's all digital, zipped, encrypted with a password I use for nothing else, and buried deep inside a nested set of directories containing bunch of C++ code.  When I'm done viewing it, I clear the temp folder & the browser cache and history.  Yeah, good luck finding it, kid!

Kids find their dads' playboys because there are only so many places you could hide one.  Hiding porn on a computer is much easier.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 27, 2010)

Telnac said:


> My ex-wife does NOT approve of furries, and the fact that I am one is just more proof in her mind that I'm psychologically unbalanced.  :twisted:



I hear ya brother.  My mate thinks animation and art is for preschoolers.  The challenge is to cultivate an eccentric persona that comes across as quaint and harmless.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 27, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> I hear ya brother.  My mate thinks animation and art is for preschoolers.  The challenge is to cultivate an eccentric persona that comes across as quaint and harmless.



Boo, Crazy womenz...canadians nonetheless. Hehe, just kiddin'


----------



## Telnac (Mar 27, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> I hear ya brother.  My mate thinks animation and art is for preschoolers.  The challenge is to cultivate an eccentric persona that comes across as quaint and harmless.


Or, in my case, find a better mate.    Once of the few advantages of already being divorced from the ex.


----------



## traffictragedy03 (Mar 27, 2010)

LOL that would be hilarious to see furry parents.  I'd imagine that it would make the kid have an aversion to fur. lol


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 27, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Maybe for lifestylers. For 25% of the fandom, adoption is an option.


 
but is it safe to let them adopt kids so they can twist their imaginations and turn them into one of them...thats a sad and cruel fate T~T

Brb, sending a bill to washington stating that furries aren't allowed to adopt kids since they are unsuitable for caring for children.


----------



## cooltoast300 (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm trying my best to keep my mom from joining the fandom.


you know what? Great idea.


----------



## Chiper12 (Mar 27, 2010)

So wait. If your parent wacked off to porn at one point or another, that would make porn utterly disgusting or weird to wack off too?

Seriously though, what's the big deal? So you and your folks share and interest/hobby. Some parents and their kids swim together, some even EAT together. Shocking isn't it?


----------



## Seriman (Mar 27, 2010)

Chiper12 said:


> So wait. If your parent wacked off to porn at one point or another, that would make porn utterly disgusting or weird to wack off too?
> 
> Seriously though, what's the big deal? So you and your folks share and interest/hobby. Some parents and their kids swim together, some even EAT together. Shocking isn't it?


ZOMG!   He is right...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> But maybe furries with kids are just a myth because all male furries are gay anyway, I dunno.


Hey I'm not gay =[


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hey I'm not gay =[


Yet.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Yet.


No.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 27, 2010)

The deal is, they're afraid their parent's going to find their dog dildo and use it without telling them.  And then, following standard furry hygienic code, refrain from washing such before putting it back.


----------



## Bloopy (Mar 27, 2010)

Not even my own husbando will know I am a foury.


----------



## Criminally Insane (Mar 27, 2010)

Attaman said:


> The deal is, they're afraid their parent's going to find their dog dildo and use it without telling them.  And then, following standard furry hygienic code, refrain from washing such before putting it back.


0_o


----------



## Attaman (Mar 27, 2010)

Wouldn't finding out that not only do your parents know you have a Bad Dragon knotted dildo, but that they used it, and then put it back - likely unwashed - where you hid it likely kill your interest in the fandom?

It'd be like finding the pink fluffy handcuffs still locked to your bed.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Wouldn't finding out that not only do your parents know you have a Bad Dragon knotted dildo, but that they used it, and then put it back - likely unwashed - where you hid it likely kill your interest in the fandom?
> 
> It'd be like finding the pink fluffy handcuffs still locked to your bed.


Knowing the furry fandom at least _one_ person out there has a parents using their sex toys fetish...

No, that one person is not me.


----------



## Foxstar (Mar 28, 2010)

It's possible to have kids and be in the fandom. The thing is most people who are cheerfully married and have kids above the 4 and up stage aren't active in the fandom any longer or keep to it on the internet due to the endless issues that come with it...like posting your chid's picture and having a pedo in training talk in unsettling tones about how 'cute' and 'hot' your offspring is.

How much you expose your child to the fandom is a..rocky road. Kids are impressionable as hell and for any good, there's a whole lot of bad. Most furries are unable to stay in a long term relationship that would result in a kid so this also cuts down on the chances. But there are parents in the fandom who I hope to god aren't lifestylers but responsible parents.


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 28, 2010)

It's like taking your kids to an anime con
And having them dress like your favorite character. :3


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 28, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Once of the few advantages of already being divorced from the ex.



Expensive, but noted.



Satoshi said:


> It's like taking your kids to an anime con
> And having them dress like your favorite character. :3



I've been to Halloween parties at Disney World where entire families have gone in costume.  Its more common than you'd think.


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 28, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Expensive, but noted.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to Halloween parties at Disney World where entire families have gone in costume.  Its more common than you'd think.



It's cute for Disney.
I mean.. a mini Belle? C'mon. :V

Creepy for Furries and Weeaboos. :[


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hey I'm not gay =[


I forgot all about you. You're a confusing case for me, I keep wondering if you consider yourself a furry or not since you seem to dislike most of the fandom, and there are many people in the fandom who will insist to the bitter end that they're not furry even though they own furry porn sites and everything.

No offense or anything, this forum would be so much more boring without you.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 28, 2010)

If my parents were to ever become fascinated with furry stuff like I am, that would be the day I quit the fandom... And possibly got new parents.
Luckily, I'm quite sure that has no chance of happening.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 28, 2010)

I've seen at least a couple of kids who attended furry cons with their parents, and one year I know MFF had two events geared for children ("play with PlayDoh" and "make bead animals"), even if quite a few adults showed up as well. Kids seemed more well-behaved and well-adjusted to me than the vast majority of kids I see in "normal" contexts. 

I also know one pair of parents who attend furry/gaming cons with their son, and they're pretty damn awesome parents (and their son is on my very short "decent kids" list). Personally I won't ever become a furry parent because _I don't like kids_ and it's bloody irresponsible to reproduce if you know you won't like your offspring anyway.


----------



## Akita The Antelope (Mar 29, 2010)

My mom thinks I'm crazy my stepmom wants to join the fandom


----------



## Riyeko (Mar 30, 2010)

Since im a mom of three kids, and a furry I can relate with a few things when it comes to "hiding your adult personal life from your kids".

Its not like I go broadcasting my furry-ness to my oldest son (whos 4).
They dont understand the concept of sex anymore they understand the concept that mom is making fuzzy cool ears that shes going to wear when im not awake at night.
My kids think the ears are funny and they like to watch me make them. Hell they like to watch me do everything, even going to the bathroom, so its not exactly like im exposing them to something so horribly devious its going to damage their outlook on life.

Parents have lives seperate from their kids. Its how the relationship survives.
Sheesh.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I forgot all about you. You're a confusing case for me, I keep wondering if you consider yourself a furry or not since you seem to dislike most of the fandom, and there are many people in the fandom who will insist to the bitter end that they're not furry even though they own furry porn sites and everything.
> 
> No offense or anything, this forum would be so much more boring without you.


I do consider myself one, but not under the "fetish" or "lifestyle" crowd. I just think anthro animals are cool...


----------



## TDK (Mar 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I do consider myself one, but not *especially* under the "fetish" or "lifestyle" crowd. I just think anthro animals are cool *sexy*...



Fixed. :3


----------



## Mentova (Mar 30, 2010)

TDK said:


> Fixed. :3


No.


----------



## Riyeko (Mar 30, 2010)

Browder said:


> ^I wouldn't express it quite as colorfully, but essentially this. I don't think a con is a good place for a child. Still I think it's possible to be a furry and be a good parent and to  even be a  good furry parent with a furry offspring. It's just a matter of what you choose to expose your kid to and a con should not be it.



I havent read the rest of the responses YET... but I believe that taking a child to ANY convention, regardless of what kind it is .. furry, world of warcraft, anime.. etc.. isnt a good atmosphere.
There are so many things that can go wrong.
You can lose your child amidst the idocy and running around to meet your 'idols'.
You can have pedo's looking at your kid in a unsatisfactory type of way.
Your kid can be kidnapped because you needed both hands to look at something instead of just one (aka letting go).

If I ever went to a convention, whether it be for WoW or being furry, I would find me a baby sitter, or in the furry case, have my husband watch the kids while I was gone.
I dont care what im doing. If its not a "family" oriented thing... my kids are staying home.


----------



## Vienna (Mar 30, 2010)

Well, my mom used to go to bars in gorilla suits, does that count?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 30, 2010)

Vienna said:


> Well, my mom used to go to bars in gorilla suits, does that count?



The hell you talking about, that wasn't a suit that was her!

Hehe, just kidding. Had your guard down so just couldn't resist XD


----------



## Riyeko (Mar 30, 2010)

Vienna said:


> Well, my mom used to go to bars in gorilla suits, does that count?



My Mom ran a karaoke business with her ex boyfriend that involved frogs.

Beau Frog Karaoke.
*shrug*

Quite awkward. Didnt like the ex boyfriend either. I wanted to harm him.... violently..... *glare*


----------

